# Treeing Feist pups are ready to go!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Everyone in the Rabbit and Squirrel Board:

I just posted an ad in the classifieds section on here about our squirrel dog puppies. In addition to squirrel we hunt; rabbit, **** and upland game birds with our dogs. Here is the link to the topic:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=42462

Thanks for looking!

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

We have two pups still available. The male and the female that is mostly white.

Thanks,

-Marc


----------

